# Боли в крестце и ногах



## jklhgf (20 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте . На протяжении полугода беспокоят боли в области крестца и левой ноге, на данный момент заболела и правая нога. Бывают периодические краткосрочные боли в пояснице.
*Предыстория* :Началось все с того, что каждый раз при опускании левой ноги внизу поясницы стал чувствоваться щелчок, примерно через неделю появился дискомфорт в области крестца, ближе к копчику, слева. После стало отдавать в ногу по задней поверхности бедра, позже стало тянуть и всю ногу. Возникла слабость мышц. Онемения  постоянного не было , лишь ощущение холода вверху ступни.   Со временем движения стали скованными, появилась хромота.
*Лечение. *Мрт поясничного отдела показало две протрузии 2 мм и спондилоартроз, гемангиолипома. Назначили прегабалин, капельницы берлитиона, новокаин с глюкозой  и нейромидин с комбилипеном в/м. Во время капельниц было незначительно, но легче. После еще месяц пила берлитион в таблетках. Прегабалин помогал от прострелов в ноге.
Из ЛФК  могла выполнять лишь часть упражнений, так как движения, в которых есть подъем и опускание ноги, подъем таза из горизонтального положения вызывает боль. Щелчки не прошли.
Снова обратилась к докторам, поставили диагноз радикулопатия L5 на фоне остеохондроза, хроническое ремитирующее течение, мышечно – тонический синдром, стато- динамические нарушения. Назначили аэртал, мидокалм .
Мануальный терапевт поставил диагноз биомеханическое нарушение в области КПС слева, функциональная блокада КПС слева. После сеансов мануальной терапии амплитуда движений стала больше, стало легче ходить, но боли усилились  недели на три.
На МРТ КПС картина начальных появлений дегенеративно- дистрофических изменений.
Отправили на клинический анализ крови, СРБ , фибриноген и на консультацию ревматолога. Ревматолог исключил болезнь Бехтерева, поставил диагноз спондилоатроз L5/S1. Назначил мовалис и компрессы с демиксидом +новокаин+гидрокортизон, алфлутоп в/м, затем артру.
Лечение прошла, боль осталась. К утру боль иногда отдавала и в правую ногу, но моментами.Направили на диагностические и лечебные блокады. На диагностическую блокаду в области корешков эффекта не было,кроме боли к вечеру,  в область левого КПС- локально боль стала меньше. В итоге сделали блокаду левого КПС и фасеточных суставов.
На данный момент беспокоят боли в области крестца, болеть стала и правая нога, ощущение прострела через копчик и ягодицу, левая нога – ощущение жжения в ягодице и по бедру , в области тазобедренного сустава и иногда пояснице слева. Скованность мышц. При положении лежа на спине боли усиливаются. Пока болела одна левая нога, спать легче было на левой стороне, чтобы больная нога была прижата. Невролог стал грешить на психосоматику и назначил симбалту. Боль сохраняется. Деньги-нет)
Уважаемые доктора, помогите разобраться с источником боли, пожалуйста, чтобы можно было наконец подобрать действенное лечение.


----------



## AIR (20 Июн 2018)

jklhgf написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора, помогите разобраться с источником боли, пожалуйста, чтобы можно было наконец подобрать действенное лечение.


Ничего странного,  проблема обычная...
Укорочение левой пояснично-подвздошной мышцы .. Всё отсюда.. Работать с ней и её антагонистами,  вся смптоматика отсюда..


jklhgf написал(а):


> Боль сохраняется. Деньги-нет)


Тоже самая рядовая ситуация. .


----------



## jklhgf (20 Июн 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Ничего странного,  проблема обычная...
> Укорочение левой пояснично-подвздошной мышцы .. Всё отсюда.. Работать с ней и её антагонистами,  вся смптоматика отсюда..


Большое спасибо за столь скорый ответ. Мне поможет лишь мануальная терапия, верно ли я понимаю? Почему от предыдущей было ухудшение в плане боли и отчего боль после блокады перешла и на правую сторону?
Еще в последнее время у меня болит между лопаток, может ли быть так, что это тоже по причине боли в КПС?

Может есть какой-то комплекс ЛФК, что-то еще, чем я смогу облегчить свое состояние? Так как обратиться к мануальному терапевту у меня сейчас нет никакой возможности, по причине отсутствия таковых в моем населенном пункте.


----------



## AIR (20 Июн 2018)

jklhgf написал(а):


> Мне поможет лишь мануальная терапия, верно ли я понимаю?


Тут тоже есть нюансы.. Нужен не рядовой мануальный терапевт,  а тот , который хорошо знает мышцы, их нарушения,  умеет руками диагностировать их состояние,  владеет мягкотканевыми методиками,  может показать и разъяснить акцентированные упражнения на проблемные участки. ...


jklhgf написал(а):


> Еще в последнее время у меня болит между лопаток, может ли быть так, что это тоже по причине боли в КПС?


У Вас не только сколиоз с боковой асимметрией мышц поясницы,  но и отклонение туловища в передне заднем направления,  это перегружает мышцы в месте прикрепления к крестцу,  к рёбрам. . Кроме того, боли между лопатками часто бывают при попытках искусственно держать осанку..


jklhgf написал(а):


> Так как обратиться к мануальному терапевту у меня сейчас нет никакой возможности, по причине отсутствия таковых в моем населенном пункте.


Таких, как Вам нужно, вобще немного..


jklhgf написал(а):


> Может есть какой-то комплекс ЛФК, что-то еще, чем я смогу облегчить свое состояние?


Я же написал, что *имеется укорочение левой пояснично-подвздошной мышцы*. . Ну так посмотрите в интернете упражнения для её расслабления,  для начала... Посмотрите упражнения "8 кусков парчи ", "Ицзиньцзин "..


----------



## jklhgf (21 Июн 2018)

@AIR, ,благодарю, буду пробовать)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Июн 2018)

Выполняйте рекомендации доктора Рудковского А. И.


----------



## doclega (22 Июн 2018)

Сделано в мибс. Поясницу сделайте.


----------



## jklhgf (22 Июн 2018)

@doclega, извините, не поняла Вас.


----------



## doclega (26 Июн 2018)

Поясницу сделайте.


----------



## jklhgf (26 Июн 2018)

@doclega, так там же мрт поясничного отдела есть. Есть еще рентген, если нужно. Правда полугодичной давности


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Июн 2018)

@jklhgf,









Существует много способов самостоятельно помочь своему телу в борьбе с болью. Прежде всего нужно понять, что боль – это сигнал, указывающий на наличие неполадок в совершенном «механизме» вашего тела. Использование медикаментозных средств позволяет уменьшить, «приглушить» болевую импульсацию, но не решает механические проблемы смещения позвонков, нарушения подвижности, кровоснабжения или иннервации органов. Отключая болевые рецепторы анальгетик в лучшем случае лишь переводит острый процесс в хронический. При этом все физиологические нарушения остаются, уровень адаптивности тела падает.

Идеальное решение возникших проблем — квалифицированная остеопатическая коррекция.

Если возможность своевременного обращения к остеопату отсутствует, а болевой синдром существенно нарушает ритм вашей жизни, используйте функциональные, физиологически оправданные методы самопомощи – твисттерапию, гимнастику «Зеркало» и самостоятельную пост-изометрическую релаксацию мышц.

*Постизометрическая релаксация мышц*
Все суставы человеческого тела окружены комплексами мышц и управляются их сокращениями. Сокращение одних групп мышц и своевременное расслабление других — залог плавности и эффективности движений тела. При возникновении патологических смещений в суставах проявляется эффект выраженного раздражения рецепторов сухожилий, мышечных волокон. Это приводит к сокращению как мелких групп околосуставных мышц, фиксирующих патологическое положение сустава, так и крупных мышечно-фасциальных комплексов, приводящих к изменению биомеханики всего тела.

Лечение подобного комплекса нарушений должно заключатся в возвращении причинному суставу нормального положения и объема движений. К сожалению, выраженное околосуставное мышечное напряжение затрудняет телу проведение самокоррекции.

Чтобы помочь организму встать на путь к исцелению необходимо провести расслабление мышц.

Известно, что в фазе нормального мышечного сокращения происходит истощение внутренних энергетических ресурсов мышцы, после чего наступает фаза расслабления. В случае патологически напряженных мышц происходит попеременное задействование различных групп волокон, что позволяет мышце длительно находится в напряженном состоянии. Если же мы сознательно увеличим силу мышечного сокращения в ответ на приложенное из вне сопротивление, будут задействованы все группы мышечных волокон, что приведет к последующему их расслаблению и даст возможность растянуть напряженную мышцу, освободить патологически смещенный сустав.

*Основные правила проведения постизометрической релаксации мышц*

Перед началом проведения упражнения необходимо вывести сустав в сторону ограничения, добиться максимального натяжения и напряжения патологически сокращенной мышцы. Подготовительное движение осуществляется до уровня усиления болевых проявлений. Это барьер ограничения движения.
Движение, осуществляемое для увеличения мышечного сокращения, должно проводится в сторону максимальной безболезненности и соответствовать направлению предшествующего сокращения мышцы (противоположном барьеру ограничения).
Сила дополнительного сокращения мышцы составляет 30% от максимума и не должна увеличивать болевые проявления.
Сопротивление сокращению мышцы должно быть достаточно для удержания конечности или тела от перемещения в пространстве. Мышца должна напрягаться, но не производить движения, удерживаемая сопротивлением.
Время дополнительного мышечного напряжения 5-7 секунд.
После напряжения выдерживается 3 секундная пауза – мышца расслабляется.
После паузы проводится растяжение мышцы в сторону барьера ограничения до появления болевого синдрома. Это новый барьер ограничения.
Выполняется 3-4 подхода с постепенным увеличением свободы движения сустава и расслаблением мышцы.


----------

